# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  List of accessories

## garbage

I have seen you have come up with several new accessories.

On your website you have listed two extruders. No surprises here, as these are well documented. Is the list of extruders complete?

Then you have the Inspector and the WatchMaker Work Light. I think I got the idea behind this but some more practical demonstration would be very welcome. For instance in the docs of the Inspector it is mentioned that you can live tweak your prints... It would be very nice if you could describe this in more detail and perhaps show a demonstration in video. The same can be said for the Quiet Storm.

And then you have the Tram devices. The Old School Metrology is self explaining but in the docs of the DigiTram Calibration Tool an automatic full-bed measurement is listed. What does this mean exactly? As above a better explanation would be very helpful for deciding. By the way is it possible to use its own measurement clock? Is a mount included in the standard package?

And last but not least there is the 3D scanner in the docs but nowhere seen elsewhere. Is this attachment already available?

And of course a few new comments of the upcoming accessories would be very appreciated.

Thanks,
garbage

----------


## Davo

Yes, well... again, I apologize for our website.

Every print head and other yoke-mounted tool comes with the mounting block. That includes everything in this list except for the worklight, which mounts on the side of the engine only (systems include chamber lighing).


*We presently have two print heads available:*

The *MK-1* (*Mark One*) prints with 1.75mm filament at up to 260°C; this includes ABS, HIPS, PET, PLA, PVA, Nylon (Taulman 618), Ninjaflex, Plastink Rubber, T-Glase, LayWoo-d3, LayBrick, BendLay.
The MK-1 comes with a 0.5mm nozzle. Other sizes are in development; contact us if you have special needs.

The *EMO-25* (*EMO*) prints with emulsifiable extrudables at room temperature; this includes Clays, including Precious Metal Clays (PMC), Porcelain, Plasticine, Plah-Doh, Sugru (Rubber), and RTV Silicone.
The EMO-25 comes with 1.0, 1.5 and 2.0 nozzles. Other sizes are in development; contact us if you have special needs.


*We presently have four print heads in development:*

The *VOL-25* (*Volcano*), still in development, prints with emulsifiable extrudables at heated temperatures up to 100°C, including wax and chocolate.

An as yet unnamed extruder which will print 1.75mm filament at up to 400°C

An as yet unnamed extruder which will print 3mm filament at up to 260°C

An as yet unnamed extruder which will print 3mm filament at up to 400°C


*We presently have the following accessories available:*

The analog dial gauge is included with every printer.

The digital microscope (inspector) plugs into the USB hub on the yoke (which moves along the Y-arm).

I can explain live tweaks separately, they are available regardless of what accessories are attached.

The worklight/magnifying glass (watchmaker) attaches to the side of the engine. It is a worklight and magnifying glass.

----------


## garbage

> Yes, well... again, I apologize for our website.
> 
> Every print head and other yoke-mounted tool comes with the mounting block. That includes everything in this list except for the worklight, which mounts on the side of the engine only (systems include chamber lighing).
> 
> 
> *We presently have two print heads available:*
> 
> The *MK-1* (*Mark One*) prints with 1.75mm filament at up to 260°C; this includes ABS, HIPS, PET, PLA, PVA, Nylon (Taulman 618), Ninjaflex, Plastink Rubber, T-Glase, LayWoo-d3, LayBrick, BendLay.
> The MK-1 comes with a 0.5mm nozzle. Other sizes are in development; contact us if you have special needs.
> ...


Most of the printer heads are 0.4mm. Is there a reason you are using 0.5mm? In theory 0.4 should give you a better xy regulation. Can the nozzels be swaped or do you need an entire new extruder?




> *We presently have four print heads in development:*
> 
> The *VOL-25* (*Volcano*), still in development, prints with emulsifiable extrudables at heated temperatures up to 100°C, including wax and chocolate.
> 
> An as yet unnamed extruder which will print 1.75mm filament at up to 400°C
> 
> An as yet unnamed extruder which will print 3mm filament at up to 260°C
> 
> An as yet unnamed extruder which will print 3mm filament at up to 400°C


So the new extruders will do everything the current ones but a little bit more. Is there a estimated time frame when these extruders will become available?




> *We presently have the following accessories available:*
> 
> The analog dial gauge is included with every printer.
> 
> The digital microscope (inspector) plugs into the USB hub on the yoke (which moves along the Y-arm).
> 
> I can explain live tweaks separately, they are available regardless of what accessories are attached.
> 
> The worklight/magnifying glass (watchmaker) attaches to the side of the engine. It is a worklight and magnifying glass.


Is it possible to upgrade to the digital gauge when ordering? The digital one is advertized with some features for automation. Can you be more specific about the differences?

I would really love to learn more about the tweaking, if you don't mind. You should make some videos for teaching your customers.

I wrote you an email two days ago. I'm hoping to hear from you soon! And thanks for all your support!

----------


## Davo

> Most of the printer heads are 0.4mm. Is there a reason you are using 0.5mm? In theory 0.4 should give you a better xy regulation. Can the nozzels be swaped or do you need an entire new extruder?


Nozzles can be swapped out easily. Since we don't restrict you to a certain manufacturer, some people will use the cheapest filament they can find. The very cheap filaments have sometimes clogged the smaller nozzles, but not the .5mm - so that is what we are using at present.




> So the new extruders will do everything the current ones but a little bit more. Is there a estimated time frame when these extruders will become available?


We should have them available by the end of the summer.




> Is it possible to upgrade to the digital gauge when ordering? The digital one is advertized with some features for automation. Can you be more specific about the differences?


The digital gauges are not integrated to the software, and we don't plan to offer them until they are. However, you can obtain a digital dial gauge and attach it to our mounting block for the analog gauge if you need to. We still feel that the +/- .0005" (~13 microns) we achieve with the analog gauge is satisfactory.




> I would really love to learn more about the tweaking, if you don't mind. You should make some videos for teaching your customers.


We are making and posting videos regularly. I post them here when they are available. The tweaking includes live (while printing) adjusting of the Z positioning at present, and the next software release should include live rate of flow adjustments.




> I wrote you an email two days ago. I'm hoping to hear from you soon! And thanks for all your support!


I don't see your email, so I will PM you.

----------


## 3DPBuser

Good point about .5mm nozzles maybe not clogging as much. Would be a good option for lower-res prints that take a long time to print.




> The MK-1 (Mark One) prints with 1.75mm filament at up to 260°C; this includes ABS, HIPS, PET, PLA, PVA, Nylon (Taulman 618), Ninjaflex, Plastink Rubber, T-Glase, LayWoo-d3, LayBrick, BendLay.


Aren't the low-temp materials (such as ninja) mutually exclusive of the high-temp ones (PET) ? My understanding was that the low-temp ones needed a PTFE heat barrier to reduce heat creep, but the high-temp ones want the creep so as to pre-heat the filament.

----------


## Davo

All of the materials listed in that quote were printed with the same model head, the MK-1.

Heat creep can be an issue with filaments like NinjaFlex and PlastInk Rubber, but we have had no issue on smaller prints. We have a new design in development especially for longer prints with softer filaments.

----------

